# bluetooth wireless barcode scanner work with our app?



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

Just bought a wireless Bluetooth scanner so I don't have to take my phone out of phone holder to scan. Will it work with our app?


----------



## JapanFour (Mar 8, 2016)

might work with TBA codes, depending on the features, it could also be able to scan qr codes, possibly not. 

I guess let us know if it does


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

I will update this trend when i find out. If anyone is alreAdy using please comment


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

How lazy can one be?


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> How lazy can one be?


Having to take your phone out of the holder 50 times in a shift is a time killer. Not being lazy just being smart. Every little spot you can save gas or time is more money in my pocket! Smart!


----------



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

I hope this works lol


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

amazonflexguy said:


> Having to take your phone out of the holder 50 times in a shift is a time killer. Not being lazy just being smart. Every little spot you can save gas or time is more money in my pocket! Smart!


Oh ok my phone fits perfectly in my dash radio area on my suv so I'm not even using a holder and it barely moves


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

amazonflexguy said:


> Having to take your phone out of the holder 50 times in a shift is a time killer. Not being lazy just being smart. Every little spot you can save gas or time is more money in my pocket! Smart!


I get your thinking, to keep my phone mounted I key the tba rather than scanning it after my initial pickup. However on amazon scanners are anywhere from 50 to 75 dollars. Thats just crazy, takes me two seconds to key tba1 and get on with the delivery.


----------



## sweatypawz (Aug 6, 2016)

I would honestly recommend a magnetic phone holder if you don't have one. Those are game changers.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> I get your thinking, to keep my phone mounted I key the tba rather than scanning it after my initial pickup however on amazon scanners are anywhere from 50 to 75 dollars. Thats just crazy, takes me two seconds to key tba1 and get on with the delivery.


So if all your doing is tba1 on each delivery you have to double make sure it's the right package because sometimes I get sane house numbers and similar streets the scan verifies I drop right one


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> So if all your doing is tba1 on each delivery you have to double make sure it's the right package because sometimes I get sane house numbers and similar streets the scan verifies I drop right one


Yes, you are spot on with that. When I started I would walk up to doors with the wrong package and it wouldnt scan, then I would be like "oh thats why..."

With all houses today I was able to match package to house number after keying tba1


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

The external scanners are just keyboard emulators, so they aren't going to interact directly with the Amazon app's scanning screen, which is tied into the phone's camera APIs. I expect it could fill in the TBA# as Japan said above; in that case it's just like a keyboard wedge, shoving data at the app that is already expecting keyboard data.

Then again, Amazon's app is pretty friggin locked down already, can't even take a screenshot? Sheesh.... But regardless, I don't see the point. Too much checking/verification to do on the fly with the app, like multiple packages, entering the person's name (unless you mark everything as "in a safe place" or "front door"). And I like having the app double check that I didn't grab the wrong package.


----------



## JapanFour (Mar 8, 2016)

jester121 said:


> The external scanners are just keyboard emulators, so they aren't going to interact directly with the Amazon app's scanning screen, which is tied into the phone's camera APIs. I expect it could fill in the TBA# as Japan said above; in that case it's just like a keyboard wedge, shoving data at the app that is already expecting keyboard data.
> 
> Then again, Amazon's app is pretty friggin locked down already, can't even take a screenshot? Sheesh.... But regardless, I don't see the point. Too much checking/verification to do on the fly with the app, like multiple packages, entering the person's name (unless you mark everything as "in a safe place" or "front door"). And I like having the app double check that I didn't grab the wrong package.


exactly. I am betting either it will scan QR codes and not work, or not scan QR codes at all.

I didn't even realize that they disabled screenshot when the app is running. I wonder if its a bug though.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Nope, been disabled for many versions.


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

Plenty of apps disable screenshotting while they're open. Usually privacy related ones like Signal. It's a simple flag when building your android app


----------

